

NASA wants your help with a simulated lunar mission - novas0x2a
http://ti.arc.nasa.gov/desertrats/vote

======
novas0x2a
More information about the Desert RATS project:
<http://www.nasa.gov/exploration/analogs/desert_rats.html>

